# Pentax ME Super needs repair



## flatflip (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently got a Pentax K1000 to replace my first love. When I told my inlaws about it, they went to the hall closet and gave me their 1981 Pentax ME Super. It was bought for my wife's HS graduation and they only used a roll of film or two.

I loaded it with film only to discover that it will not cock the shutter release. While advancing the film it never stops. You can advance the lever over and over and over. 

I googled it and took the bottom cover off. One known problem is bent levers and I don't think that's it. Another known problem is gummy levers caused by 20 (or 30) years in the closet. I tried spot treating levers with alcohol. I have not tried lighter fluid yet.

I think I found a place that will fix it for over $100 but it is probably not worth it (thought on that?). My $82 K1000 is probably more fun but it's a shame the wifey camera is bust. $50 would probably be more in my plan.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 29, 2010)

That was my camera for over 25 years. And it still works like a charm. All the attachments for it work nicely with my digital.


----------



## flatflip (Dec 29, 2010)

Bynx said:


> That was my camera for over 25 years. And it still works like a charm. All the attachments for it work nicely with my digital.



I thought it was pretty darn spiffy too, that's why I'm sick about it.


----------



## compur (Dec 31, 2010)

flatflip said:


> I think I found a place that will fix it for over $100 but it is probably not worth it (thought on that?). My $82 K1000 is probably more fun but it's a shame the wifey camera is bust. $50 would probably be more in my plan.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Replacement would cost a lot less than repairing the broken body which is
true of most common 35mm cameras.

Although the ME Super is a great camera it was made with some internal 
rubber parts that degrade in time and require replacement.  AFAIK this
applies to all the M-series Pentax models. The LX model has a similar
problem but that one may be worth repairing due to its current value on 
the used market. 

In buying another Pentax body I would recommend not buying another 
M-series model.  There are lots of other great model Pentax bodies available 
at low cost.


----------



## flatflip (Dec 31, 2010)

"Replacement would cost a lot less than repairing the broken body which is
true of most common 35mm cameras"

That's what I was thinking but I needed to hear it. Maybe I can just put it on a shelf to look cool. Thanks.

It has a 50mm Pentax-M 1:1.7 lens. I wonder if it's any better (IQ) than my current Pentax-A 1:2 lens on my K1000.


----------



## stroker (Dec 31, 2010)

Im about to pull to trigger on an ebay ME super! I take it you guys like them?


----------



## flatflip (Jan 1, 2011)

stroker said:


> Im about to pull to trigger on an ebay ME super! I take it you guys like them?


 I love my working K1000 but it is heavy and bulky compared to the ME. I love the size of the ME. Wish I would have had the opportunity to use it.


----------

